# Carmelo wants Knicks to add another scorer



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Carmelo Anthony agrees with the sentiment of Syracuse coach Jim Boeheim regarding the state of the Knicks’ roster — he needs help.
> 
> According to a source, Anthony has told a confidant he is concerned management will stand pat this offseason and said he believes the team needs to add a bona fide secondary scorer for the Knicks to take the next step and win a championship.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knicks/source_carmelo_wants_knicks_to_add_CEAwADLl30fp4fM90J9oJI?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It's interesting that he doesn't want them to add a good PG.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Shumpert is about the only silver lining on the team.

They're in cap hell for a while with all their overpaid, old "super stars" like Amare and Chandler. 

I just can't see them having the flexibility to improve much in the next few years.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Felton is better than Jeremy Lin, but he still might be on the outside looking in at the top 20 PGs in the league. Not good for a team with no post presence that's predicated on knocking down 3's.


----------

